# Harris Table Loom - looking for information



## jspectral (9 mo ago)

Hello kind forum members. I am reaching out because I've procured this table top loom and am wondering if anyone knows.much about it. The era perhaps? The value? I will be getting in touch with a local weavers guild for assistance on how.to.get started. 

Thankyou in advance for your insight!


----------



## jcl (Jan 2, 2017)

jspectral said:


> View attachment 1227841
> 
> View attachment 1227840
> 
> ...


I know squat about looms as such but I do know you have a spectacular view.... Gosh that is gorgeous. Are you west or east coast? Either way I would be staring out the windows and not at anything elsell


----------



## jspectral (9 mo ago)

Haha yes! I was very lucky to find myself in this apartment on the beautiful west coast of Canada. And you have a good point; it might be hard to focus on the weaving... 😄



jcl said:


> I know squat about looms as such but I do know you have a spectacular view.... Gosh that is gorgeous. Are you west or east coast? Either way I would be staring out the windows and not at anything elsell


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

jcl said:


> I know squat about looms as such but I do know you have a spectacular view.... Gosh that is gorgeous. Are you west or east coast? Either way I would be staring out the windows and not at anything elsell


You may want to post this in the spinning and weaving section because this section seems to be more along the handheld loom section. There are great weavers on table and floor looms in the spinning and weaving section who can help you with your lovely loom. I too have a table loom but not as magnificent as yours.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

msgran said:


> You may want to post this in the spinning and weaving section because this section seems to be more along the handheld loom section. There are great weavers on table and floor looms in the spinning and weaving section who can help you with your lovely loom. I too have a table loom but not as magnificent as yours.


Let’s talk spinning and weaving is the name of the group.
I also see I attached the reply to the wrong message - not fully happy with this new site. Can’t see where the “edit” button is. Oh well!


----------



## jspectral (9 mo ago)

msgran said:


> Let’s talk spinning and weaving is the name of the group.
> I also see I attached the reply to the wrong message - not fully happy with this new site. Can’t see where the “edit” button is. Oh well!


Thankyou so much for your insight! I will try out this other group as well.

All the best,
Jenn


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

msgran said:


> Let’s talk spinning and weaving is the name of the group.
> I also see I attached the reply to the wrong message - not fully happy with this new site. Can’t see where the “edit” button is. Oh well!


The edit button is inside the 3 dots to the upper right of your post.

What a beautiful loom!


----------



## rosewa (Oct 2, 2019)

jspectral said:


> View attachment 1227841
> 
> View attachment 1227840
> 
> ...





Prism99 said:


> The edit button is inside the 3 dots to the upper right of your post.
> 
> What a beautiful loom!


It looks like a 4 shaft table loom. Type 4 shaft table loom on your computer or phone and you will get lots of explanations and videos. Enjoy your beautiful loom.


----------

